# Motion sensor props ?'s????



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Hello!!! I am new here and i have a question regarding motion sensors. I recently just bought a animated caged pirate. My only problem is the sensor on the prop is very weak. How could i attach a better one or where can i buy one? Any help is greatly appreciated for i am new at this  . My husband and i just started having Halloween parties for his work last year. *


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not familiar with this prop, but I'll bet it uses a light/dark sensor that detects changes in the light level, such as when a person passes in front of the sensor. Strobe lights drive these sensors crazy. If the sensor doesn't see a reasonable change in the light level, it won't trigger the prop. There is a bit of voltage across this type of sensor (CdS diode), so changing the sensor can be a problem. Best bet is to have a small light source shining on the sensor that will be interrupted by the victim. Try to hide the source as best as possible to not make it too obvious. Relocating the sensor to a better place is also an option.
Oh, and welcome to the forum! You'll like it here!


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thank you! The light idea sounds great and i could pull that off no problem. Since i am hanging it right under a flood light with a red bulb in it. Thanks again and this web site is cool too!*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds like that will work. Just make sure that the person will actually get between the light source and the sensor.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

That's what I used to do. What ever color the lighting is, in your instance red, put a red bulb between the sensor and the other side of the path the person will be taking. Kinda like how they set them up in a doorway for the chime thingy when you enter a building. That way when someone walks between the light and the sensor it blocks the light from getting to the sensor and makes it activate. Works like a charm!!


----------

